
StubHub API - changkx
Does anybody know if the StubHub Developer API is still being maintained or even running? The last update appears to be back in 2014 and the sandbox link is no longer up.
======
stevekemp
I suggest you get in touch with them, and ask:

[http://www.stubhub.com/contact-us/](http://www.stubhub.com/contact-us/)

